# Claiming income



## Den4 (Feb 25, 2020)

Uber sent me an email stating that they are not sending me a 1099 because I did not make more than $20,000. Everything I read online says I should get one if I made over $600. Anyone know which is true and do I still need to claim the income if it’s under $20,000?
Thank you!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

They consider themselves to be a payment processor subject to the 1099K requirements ($20K) rather than the 1099MISC rules for independent contractors ($600). You still have to claim your gross income on Schedule C and all of your expenses as well.

https://help.uber.com/driving-and-d...-?nodeId=084856a7-da35-49b7-8e79-f7eaf6daa42f


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

So, since I didn't get a 1099, I should take the Gross Earnings add Expenses/Fees/Tax and then deduct my mileage?

What's even more interesting is that I did get a 1099 from Lyft, but they only listed like 600-some bucks as nonemployee compensation. I made over 19K in fares, though. Guess I need to do the same (Earnings plus the rest) and then deduct mileage.

First time doing taxes on this thing, so trying to avoid any costly mistakes...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> So, since I didn't get a 1099, I should take the Gross Earnings add Expenses/Fees/Tax and then deduct my mileage?
> 
> What's even more interesting is that I did get a 1099 from Lyft, but they only listed like 600-some bucks as nonemployee compensation. I made over 19K in fares, though. Guess I need to do the same (Earnings plus the rest) and then deduct mileage.
> 
> First time doing taxes on this thing, so trying to avoid any costly mistakes...


Probably the 1099 was for bonus payouts or referrals.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> So, since I didn't get a 1099, I should take the Gross Earnings add Expenses/Fees/Tax and then deduct my mileage?
> 
> What's even more interesting is that I did get a 1099 from Lyft, but they only listed like 600-some bucks as nonemployee compensation. I made over 19K in fares, though. Guess I need to do the same (Earnings plus the rest) and then deduct mileage.
> 
> First time doing taxes on this thing, so trying to avoid any costly mistakes...


you dont add your expenses ,you deduct them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok . uber sent you a itemized statement . That is not a tax form. Meaning this income is NOT reported to the irs .Meaning nobody will know if you ever worked for uber . No you did not receive a 1099 of any form only a itemized statement . You can uses the statement to claim taxes or for toilet paper whatever you choose . Most people i know use it for toilet paper .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok . uber sent you a itemized statement . That is not a tax form. Meaning this income is NOT reported to the irs .Meaning nobody will know if you ever worked for uber .


That's kind of what I'm thinking, but then again, the only things certain in this life are death and taxes, so...


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Pretty hard to claim earned income credit or contribute to an IRA if you don't claim any earned income.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Pretty hard to claim earned income credit or contribute to an IRA if you don't claim any earned income.


Which can be a pretty good reason to make sure you optimize your claimed earned income :wink:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

hopefully you are all paying into your sos . Its very important . Getting sick or retirement .


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder what will happen when Uber gets audited and claims as expenses all the money they paid out with no 1099k issued. It should be pretty quick and easy for the IRS to match up bank accounts with drivers, right? :whistling:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I wonder what will happen when Uber gets audited and claims as expenses all the money they paid out with no 1099k issued. It should be pretty quick and easy for the IRS to match up bank accounts with drivers, right? :whistling:


Large corporate audits don't work quite that way. Information reporting is separate from an audit of Uber's income tax return. I don't have experience with a large information reporting audit, but suffice to say that U/L have probably locked down the 1099K/1099MISC issue such that the IRS isn't going after the small-potatoes drivers from the U/L side.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds like the IRS got tired of tax returns with piddly Rideshare income. You know you're working for peanuts when the IRS doesnt want to hear about it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pretty sure the IRS will get the information from Uber/Lyft via other means. There already has been posts on this site saying that the IRS has corrected their return based on information provided by others. So the IRS got the information from Uber/Lyft and when it did not match their return they adjusted their return saying they owed money. 

Just not worth it. Just because you did not get a 1099 of some kind does not mean the IRS is not going to get your earnings. Sure some may not get caught, I'll choose not to risk it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> So, since I didn't get a 1099, I should take the Gross Earnings add Expenses/Fees/Tax and then deduct my mileage?
> 
> What's even more interesting is that I did get a 1099 from Lyft, but they only listed like 600-some bucks as nonemployee compensation. I made over 19K in fares, though. Guess I need to do the same (Earnings plus the rest) and then deduct mileage.
> 
> First time doing taxes on this thing, so trying to avoid any costly mistakes...


If on Lyft they pay for TurboTax business. What I use and saves $100. Makes it a tad bit easier, especially if Uber/Lyft import properly. Haven't done my taxes yet so will see how it goes this year.


----------

